# good saw guide with small problems



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Agreed on all points….............


----------



## noweyrey1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Accurate review. One solution I have for storage and set-up is I drilled holes for the set screws at the front of my saws plate and have a small bolt at the back of the jig so the saw lines up the same each time its attached. It also helps to eliminate the pins slipping and the saw shifting while in use. Works better than I thought it would for $35 though.


----------



## QuickWay (May 1, 2011)

I bought one of these and love it. I keep a cordless saw permanently attached. It's sure makes cutting sheet goods a lot easier. Hats off to Kreg.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

How well does it work for ripping not very wide solid boards? I'm looking for a way to make accurate rip cuts with my circular saw, as I don't have a table saw.


----------



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

purrmaster. it should work all right. set up would be difficult and safety in the cut might be a real consideration. definately not a replacement for even a cheap table saw.


----------

